# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Mindfulness

## kaatjekakel

Het lijkt me goed om informatie over mindfulness, waar op dit deel van het forum toch redelijk vaak over gesproken wordt, in een aparte thread neer te zetten. Ik bijt bij deze het spits af.......

Op de website van Chris Grijns staan de volgende downloads:

http://www.aandachttraining.info/downloads.html

----------


## Ilse34

Voor ik de cd had deed ik de lichaamsverkenning van Betinna, ook erg goed om in slaap te vallen. Hoewel dat eigenlijk niet de bedoeling is van mindfulness.

http://in-balans-met-onrust.blogspot...label/download

----------


## Agnes574

*Over mindfulness: Haal meer uit je leven met mindfulness* 

 Mindfulness is aan een ware opmars bezig. Steeds meer mensen ontdekken de heilzame effecten van deze boeddistisch geïnspireerde vorm van aan-dachtstraining.
 Vele gidsen over mindfulness blijven steken bij de theorie, en hebben helaas weinig oog voor de praktische toepassing ervan. 
Marisa Garau vult deze lacune perfect in: op een heel toegankelijke en nuchtere manier beschrijft ze hoe je mindfulness in je dagelijkse leven kunt integreren en zo rust, evenwicht en nieuwe energie kunt vinden. 

Stel, je wordt geleefd door negatieve gedachten, het leven is niet helemaal wat je ervan verwacht en je bent eigenlijk niet de persoon die je zou willen zijn... Dan kun je twee dingen doen:
1. Klagen, zeuren en vooral blijven zitten waar je zit;
2. Of jezelf stevig aanpakken en bewust gaan werken aan een nieuwe ik.

Voor de eerste optie hoef je niets te doen, je kunt gewoon blijven hangen en er nog eens een lekkere klaagzang tegenaan gooien. 

Heb je echter het lef om voor optie twee te kiezen, dan helpt deze gids je op weg naar een leven met minder stress en met meer zelfvertrouwen, tevredenheid en plezier. 

Haal meer uit je leven met mindfulness kan ook jou helpen: leer eerlijk te kijken naar jezelf, leer de ware oorzaak van je onrust en ontevredenheid te onderzoeken leer stapsgewijs aandacht te hebben voor dit moment.


*Praktische info* 
Haal meer uit je leven met mindfulness - Marisa Garau - ISBN 978 90 209 7382 2 -  14,95 - Verschijningsdatum : 05-10-2007 - Uitgeverij Lannoo

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Ilse34

http://www.aandacht.be/

Dit is ook een zeer interessante site over mindfulness.
Voor ik aan de cursus begon heb ik zijn cd's gebruikt.
Ze zijn erg nuttig en je kan ze perfect gebruiken om te starten met mindfulness.

----------


## kaatjekakel

http://www.mindfulnesstraining.nl/

Bij surfen en lezen een groot aantal boeken en websites.

----------


## kaatjekakel

http://www.mindfulness.startkabel.nl/

----------


## Ilse34

Vandaag les 4 - mindfulness gehad.
We hebben een korte zittende meditatie gedaan
en een wandelende. Daarna bespreking van de oefeningen van vorige week.
Wat ik vooral leer uit het samen zitten met zoveel mensen dat we zo hard lijken op elkaar allemaal.

Elke week hebben formele en niet formele huiswerktaken.
De formele is bodyscan of yoga oefeningen.

De informele:

De bedoeling is dat je de oefeningen vanaf dan altijd blijft doen.
Dus tot hier doe ik al (probeer) 
1. de eerste hap van de maaltijd bewust eten.
proeven, voelen, ruiken, niet gewoon naar binnen steken.
2. 3 minuten ademruimte een paar x per dag. Bewust zijn van je ademhaling en de gevoelens in je lichaam;
3. 1 ding doen met volledige aandacht. (ik doe tandenpoetsen)
4. de wandelende 'meditatie'. 
5. af en toe je reactie bekijken naar andere mensen toe.

De laatste is een goeie voor morgen want dan heb ik een pittige vergadering.
laat ik me meeslepen in de verwijten naar elkaar of kijk en vorm ik dan een mening.

Vind het een erg boeiende cursus.
en een fantastische lesgever.

----------


## Luuss0404

Interessante links dames  :Smile: 

Ilse, fijn dat je neerzet wat jij voor opdrachten hebt  :Smile:  Welke vind je tot nu toe het moeilijkst om te doen en welke het leukst? 
Ikzelf mediteer wel eens, help wel om rustiger en minder chaotisch te zijn  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ilse34

Hallo Luussss 

Ik vergeet ze allemaal vaak. 
De eerste hap van het eten zit er nu goed in omdat ik die al 4 weken doe.
Maar de eerste week, vergat k dat telkens.
het duurt blijkbaar wel eventjes voor het in je dagelijkse gewoonten zit.

Waar ik het ook moeilijk mee heb is dat ik blijkbaar niet goed kan stoppen en niets doen.
Zelfs tijdens die 1ste hap wil ik mails lezen, iets anders doen.
op de trein las ik ook zo'n 10 minuten aandacht in voor mezelf maar ik wil constant dingen doen.
Is best moeilijk om daar niet aan toe te geven.

Daarom mediteer ik ook. En om te zien dat gedachten maar gedachten zijn.
En dat ik er zeker niet bang van moet zijn of overdreven waarde aan moet hechten.
mediteren kan soms ook wel confronterend zijn? Ervaar jij dat ook zo?

Liefs
Ilse
x

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ilse,

Ja het is ook lastig en duurt soms even voor je je hebt aangepast aan een nieuwe levensstijl of andere gewoonten...
Ik vind het ook lastig om even stil te zitten en niks te doen, als ik even stil zit is dat vaak meer omdat ik moe ben en pijn heb dan omdat ik uit mezelf echt rust neem, want dit kan nog en dat kan nog... maar dat hoef ik je niet uit te leggen  :Wink: 
Als ik mediteer of dingen op papier zet dan komen er soms gevoelens en gedachtes boven drijven, soms dacht ik ze al helemaal verwerkt te hebben, soms is het heel confronterend, soms maakt het me verdrietig en soms maakt het me blij, afhankelijk van wat ik tegenkom aan gevoelens en gedachtes en of die op dezelfde lijn zitten of niet...met andere woorden het is heel herkenbaar  :Smile: 
Bedankt voor je reactie trouwens  :Smile:  Heel veel succes met de oefeningen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Dames, fijn wat meer informatie, ik ga op mijn gemak alles even opzoeken of dit iets voor mij kan zijn :Smile: 

Ilse heeft het geholpen met je pittige vergadering?

----------


## Ilse34

Hallo'kes

herkenning is altijd fijn Luus. Bedankt om je ervaringen met mij te delen.
De pittige vergadering is uitgesteld naar dinsdag Tess.
ik zal laten weten hoe t was op onze babbelbox.

liefs
Ilse
x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, is het wat voor jou na het lezen van de informatie?

@ Ilse, ja herkenning is inderdaad fijn  :Smile:  Lukt het een beetje met alle opdrachten steeds te doen? Ik probeer vanuit mijzelf al bewust te eten (echt te proeven en ruiken etc wat ik eet) en ik heb ooit een workshop meditatie gedaan en sindsdien probeer ik te mediteren om rustiger te worden.. Als jij mediteert komen er dan ook allerlei gevoelens en gedachtes bovendrijven zoals ik dat beschreef, dus niet alleen confronterende? Heel veel succes dinsdag!

----------


## Ilse34

Hallo hallo,

De opdrachten lukken redelijk goed... Ik ben alvast overtuigd van het nut dus ik ga ze zeker blijven doen. 
Bij mij komt er ook van alles en nog wat bovendrijven. Als ik echt heel lang mediteer wordt het soms al eens wat rustiger maar meestal is het erg druk van boven in men hoofd. De negatieve klinken het hardst maar ook positieve gedachten zijn er.
En leuke ideetjes.
Soms zit ik heel de tijd met een liedje. Heb je dat ook al eens gehad? 
Ik ga wat hardlopen. 
Dat is ook goed om men hoofd leeg te maken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ilse,

Het scheelt dat je overtuigd bent van het nut van de opdrachten, dan lukt het ook beter om het te doen of te proberen  :Smile:  
Ik wil vaak dat het wat minder druk is in mijn hoofd, ik heb bijna altijd wel een liedje (ik kan niet zo goed zonder muziek), positieve en/of negatieve gedachtes en gevoelens en allerlei ideeen in mijn hoofd en met meditatie en dingen opschrijven probeer ik dat rustiger te maken...
Ik hou niet van hardlopen (alleen om de bus of trein te halen), maar ik ga wel vaak wandelen, skeeleren of fietsen om mijn hoofd leeg te maken. Ik heb dan wel bijna altijd muziek op en bijna altijd pen en papier mee...
Als je mediteert heb je dan geluid om je heen of doe je dat in stilte?
Heel veel succes morgen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Luuss ik heb mij er nog niet zo heel erg goed in verdiept, maar wat ik gelezen heb spreekt het mij wel aan. Het lijkt mij wel erg vermoeiend.
En aangezien mijn concentratie op dit moment slecht is en ik vaak vlagen van misselijkheid heb, ben ik hier nog niet te diep op ingegaan!
Je hoofd leeg maken, lijkt mij heerlijk :Smile:  dat lukt mij toch niet zo goed!

Ilse veel succes morgen met je vergadering!

En dames herkenning en erkenning is zo belangrijk :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

de oefeningen voor week 5
dag 1: zitmeditatie (45 min)
andere dag: yoga of bodyscan (45 min)

3 minuten ademruimte paar keer per dag.
aan de hand van de vragen.
hoe gaat het nu?
hoe is je ademhaling nu?
hoe voelt je lichaam nu?

Loopmeditatie

aandacht voor horen, zien, ruiken, proeven en voelen. 

dagelijks een stressvolle communicatie opschrijven. 

Morgen zal alvast lukken met de vergadering.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

De training vandaag was wederom zeer interessant. De lesgever is een zeer wijze man. 

goh ik heb ook last van concentratie problemen Tess. Erg vervelend.
ik vergeet daarbij ook nog eens heel veel.
K ben zo al wat dingen vergeten op het werk. Gelukkig dat men collega's me dat niet kwalijk nemen. 
Die vlagen van misselijkheid is dat stress gebonden of wordt dat veroorzaakt door wat anders?

Fijn dat je ook vaak muziek in je hoofd hebt Luus. Op de training had niemand dat. Vandaag heb ik helaas heel de dag met het nieuwe liedje van K3 in men hoofd gezeten.  :EEK!:  Schrijf je ook liedjes of gedichten Luus? 
Opschrijven werd ook aangeraden vandaag. Helpt om te verwerken zei de therapeut.

Ik mediteer momenteel het meest met een begeleide cd. Maar af en toe ook in stilte. En jij?

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Ilse34

*DE* vergadering.
op het moment zelf meegevallen.. heb zelfs bewust op men ademhaling gelet op sommige momenten.. maar euh nu heb ik schuldgevoelens en ben ik in de war...
als iemand mijn mening niet deelt heb ik altijd de neiging om de 'fout' bij mezelf te leggen.
men lesgever zou zeggen: goed dat je der van bewust bent maar toch. ah

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, 
mijn hoofd leeg maken lukt ook niet altijd even goed, maar ik blijf proberen... En erkenning en herkenning is heel belangrijk! 
Vervelend dat het met jou wat minder gaat  :Frown:  Het je niet kunnen concentreren en de misselijkheid komt dat door stress/zorgen? Hopelijk veranderd dat binnenkort!
Doe je ook ontspanningsoefeningen of meditatie ofzo? Misschien helpt dat om je concentratie te verbeteren... 

@ Ilse, 
je hebt wel veel tijd kwijt nodig om al die oefeningen te doen... hopelijk lukt het om alle oefeningen telkens te doen  :Smile:  Doe je liever yoga of bodyscan? Heb je voor yoga ook oefeningen geleerd tijdens de cursus? 
Fijn dat je collega's het je niet kwalijk nemen als je eens wat vergeet  :Smile:  
Apart hoor dat niemand van jou cursus een liedje in zijn/haar hoofd heeft...dat nieuwe liedje van K3 ken ik volgens mij niet... ik had laatst de hele dag "the beatles - yellow submarine" in mijn hoofd en toen ik het ging zingen had een vriend van mij het ook gelijk in zijn hoofd  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik schrijf gedichtjes of verhaaltjes, maar geen liedjes... vaak om iets van me af te schrijven, zodat ik het kan relativeren/confronteren/verwerken...
Mediteren doe ik het liefst met muziek van Enya, Enigma of 'Indianenmuziek', dat vind ik rustgevende muziek, als ik ga mediteren in stilte of met andere muziek dan voel ik mij onrustiger...
Fijn dat de vergadering op het moment zelf meegevallen is, wel jammer dat je er nu je twijfels bij hebt... Niet iedereen kan/wil dezelfde mening hebben, en als jou mening anders is dan die van een ander, dan is dat niet 'fout' hoor! Als het je 'dwars' blijft zitten kan je het eventueel bespreken met de betreffende persoon/personen? 
Ik heb van verschillende hulpverleners gehoort dat het goed is je gevoelens te uiten en te verwerken door daar iets mee te doen; goed met woorden zet iets op papier; kan je niks met woorden ga dan muziek maken/sporten/tekenen/schilderen/kleien/borduren of iets anders creatiefs doen; ben je graag buiten ga dan wandelen, in de tuin of een andere sport/activiteit doen...

----------


## Onassa

Ik ben hier toevallig ook boeken over aan het lezen, dus zal zeker ook de links die hier staan gaan proberen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Die boeken had je bij "vandaag voel ik me..." geplaatst toch?
Tussen de links zitten wel nuttige dingen  :Wink:

----------

